# classical composer that were marginal & spurt a heavy mustache (humoristical post)



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

*classical composer that were marginal & spurt a heavy mustache (humoristical post)*

Yah who care about beard, they have become too mainstream to me , im trying to grow some heavy thick crazy mustache...

Please scottish, english irish, dutch Germans ect if you support deprofundis do the exact same things.....

I love you folks at home deprondis need moral support he kinda tad morose or depress, i need you guys talk to me.

:tiphat:


----------



## Nate Miller (Oct 24, 2016)

If you REALLY want a good mustache, you almost have to go with the Portuguese. For my money, those fellas have the absolute best push-broom 'stashes on the planet

...but unless you have ancestors that sailed with Magellan, you'll have to just envy them like me


----------



## Dr Johnson (Jun 26, 2015)

deprofundis said:


> Yah who care about beard, they have become too mainstream to me , im trying to grow some heavy thick crazy mustache...
> 
> Please scottish, english irish, dutch Germans ect if you support deprofundis do the exact same things.....
> 
> ...


You want us all to grow mustaches?

What about the ladies?


----------



## Klassik (Mar 14, 2017)

On occasion while shaving, Klassik will shave everything off except for the mustache area. The result is not pretty at all!  Of course, Klassik then shaves the mustache as well. Klassik can't let the babes see him in such a state!  I know this isn't providing you with much moral support, but hopefully you can find a babe (or a dude if that's your thing) who will support your mustache.


----------



## Dr Johnson (Jun 26, 2015)

I used to have a mustache but I don't think it suited me.

Mrs Johnson has never had a mustache.


----------



## Klassik (Mar 14, 2017)

Dr Johnson said:


> Mrs Johnson has never had a mustache.


But what about a beard?  And, of course, what about...nevermind...

Julius Fučík could impress the babes with his mustache, but that's a rare skill.


----------



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

What about fameous mustache of Karnov, a caucasian mustache from russia caucasus region hmm what it,or turkish funny looking mustache out of control , sultan mustache, to remain in subject what about turkish mustache godz no i ment classical composer, i was silly-o


----------



## Dr Johnson (Jun 26, 2015)

Klassik said:


> But what about a beard?  And, of course, what about...nevermind...
> 
> Julius Fučík could impress the babes with his mustache, but that's a rare skill.


Steady now or we'll be needing the _sal volatile._


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Facial hair, it's not just for men. Here is that fetching ballet dancer from the entr'acte film in Satie's Relache.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Composers with mustache


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

or was that compsoers with Mustard


----------



## Klassik (Mar 14, 2017)

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Composers with mustache





EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> or was that compsoers with Mustard


What about composers with mustard on their mustaches? That kind of sounds like a Beethoven kind of thing if he had a mustache.


----------



## Belowpar (Jan 14, 2015)

Once you are happy with your appurtenance can I suggest you send a photo to the Chaps below and they will inform you if you have achieved the 'Full English' look. They are indeed rather keen on lip ferrets. But I feel I must warn you, they are most fastidious and their approval is not granted frivolously or even willy nilly. Their standards are worn high.

http://thechap.co.uk/category/am-i-chap/


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Manxfeeder said:


> Facial hair, it's not just for men. Here is that fetching ballet dancer from the entr'acte film in Satie's Relache.


And let's not forget Baba the Turk from Stravinsky's _The Rake's Progress_!


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Leoncavallo had a rather good lip rug.










As did the Scottish-Canadian multi-murderer Neill Cream.


----------



## Nate Miller (Oct 24, 2016)

elgars ghost said:


> As did the Scottish-Canadian multi-murderer Neill Cream.


I've played one of his sonatas. Certainly a marginal composer.

Funny, I didn't know he was a serial killer

...but that would explain a lot of that 2nd movement


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Alfredo Catalani has a good moe


----------

